# My new Tern Link N8.



## kingrollo (12 Feb 2017)

Picked this up today. Folding and unfolding I am doing in around 30 seconds after some practice. The fold is very fast - but the resulting folded bike package isn't very elegant. Doesn't matter for me as its in and out of the car. Rides nice enough.


----------



## e-rider (12 Feb 2017)

you've got short legs!


----------



## alicat (12 Feb 2017)

And the chain's slack.


----------



## doginabag (14 Feb 2017)

Very nice. I used to have the link P9, they do ride nicely. Just make sure you keep up a good servicing and maintenance regime.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Feb 2017)

Looks like a nice bike. I like the colours. I hope you have lots of fun with it.


----------



## chriswoody (14 Feb 2017)

Very nice, loving the wheels wouldn't mind a set of those on mine. I've got a link Uno, the Terns are very nice bikes and the ride is really nice. 

You'll find the hinge joint will squeak like mad after a while I find regular applications of a light oil makes it go away. Other than that, it's survived over a years commuting with no issues, the finish is really good on them.


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Feb 2017)

Lube is always the answer to incessant squeaking, I always find.
Is that a bottle cage mount on the side, just forward of the hinge?


----------



## kingrollo (14 Feb 2017)

Thanks all - used the first time this morning. Where I work are charging £20pm per parking - and that doesn't guarantee you a space ! - so its gets pretty stressful as you are in the Q to park !
So I park up before the traffic gets heavy, whip out about the bike and quickly cycle in. Except this morning as I was unfolding - some geezer came up and said what a good idea it was, asking me all about the bike etc.
Yes those are water bottle mounts - but given I m only on the thing for under 10 minutes I don't think I will be using those. I want to keep it as simple as possible. Park up - unfold in around 30 secs, helmets, lights, bang were off !
Evans price matched to £420 for me.


----------



## doginabag (14 Feb 2017)

The top fixings take a bottle cage, but the side ones are at closer centres. When I had mine I thought it would be idea place to mount a pump but I was never able to find a single accessory of any type that fitted that fixing spacing.


----------



## chriswoody (14 Feb 2017)

The side fixings are for a bracket that forms part of the trolley rack system:

http://www.ternbicycles.com/us/gear/471/trolley-rack

The bracket is for the seat post to attach to, so that you can drag the whole thing along. I'm not entirely convinced that it doesn't interfere with pedalling.


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Feb 2017)

I would never, ever have guessed that!
Sounds a bit odd, but there's presumably a market.


----------



## kingrollo (15 Feb 2017)

What lube do you guys use of folders ? - I want something that won't get on my clothes when Im humping it in and out of the car...


----------



## chriswoody (15 Feb 2017)

I wipe my chain clean every week with a dry rag, so it remains relatively clean and dry on the outside. Every so often, dependant on time of year and weather, I'll drip some Finish Line dry lube onto each roller. Then I'll leave it a short while for it to penetrate into the rollers and links, before wiping all the excess off the outside. I also use Ballistol on the handlebar and frame hinge components every so often to stop the infernal squeak. I suppose 3 in 1, would be the closest equivalent in Britain. Again after applying, give the frame a wipe down to remove the excess so you don't get covered in it.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (15 Feb 2017)

I really like Terns, they're quite handsome for a folder. I often sit outside my local station watching all the awkward looking circus clown bikes go by, and it's only the occasional Tern that "turns" my head. (Sorry for the pun). 
I've been half contemplating a folder, and looking at what you can buy a Tern for, it's the one I'm most tempted by as I wouldn't be using it daily.


----------



## chriscross1966 (15 Feb 2017)

kingrollo said:


> What lube do you guys use of folders ? - I want something that won't get on my clothes when Im humping it in and out of the car...



That's kind of a design philosophy with Brompton's.... by folding round the chain they limit the possibilities of doing exactly that... the payback is expensive custom components to deal with the chain tension....


----------



## kingrollo (15 Feb 2017)

chriscross1966 said:


> That's kind of a design philosophy with Brompton's.... by folding round the chain they limit the possibilities of doing exactly that... the payback is expensive custom components to deal with the chain tension....



Yep fair point - I just couldn't justify close on £1k for something thats a 'toe in the water' job


----------



## chriscross1966 (15 Feb 2017)

kingrollo said:


> Yep fair point - I just couldn't justify close on £1k for something thats a 'toe in the water' job



Buy a secondhand one for around 500 quid, if you don't get on with it you'll be able to turn it round for the same money in a couple of months... or you can rent them pretty cheaply if you happen to be near a Brompton Dock. If you then decide to buy a new one the hire cost gets refunded off your order...


----------



## kingrollo (16 Feb 2017)

chriscross1966 said:


> Buy a secondhand one for around 500 quid, if you don't get on with it you'll be able to turn it round for the same money in a couple of months... or you can rent them pretty cheaply if you happen to be near a Brompton Dock. If you then decide to buy a new one the hire cost gets refunded off your order...



Its too late now - I have the Tern - which of the 'branded' folders I thought was a good deal at £400 - olders Terns were going for around £350 in Ebay. Im happy enough so far.


----------



## chriscross1966 (16 Feb 2017)

Oh well, another one lost to the dark side :-)


----------

